# Happy Birthday Epackage!



## PASodas (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jim!
 [sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif]

 Jeff


----------



## logueb (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jim.  Hope you have a great one.  Buster


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jim !


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 11, 2012)

HI Jim,  Have a great DAY,  it is tougher when the #s get to big - I just hit 83 recently.  They all make a great family celebration though.  RED Matthews


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 11, 2012)

Hope you have a great birthday Jim!


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy birthday, Jim!

 We're all gathering for the party here, right?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy boithday mah fellow Joisey boy.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 11, 2012)

all the best jim!!!


----------



## mx961 (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jim.


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, Buster, Rory, Red, Melinda, Bill, Connor, Dan & Chris...

 There are a ton of places just like that within 3 or 4 miles of me Bill, count me in!!!![]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Jim, Happy Birthday to you man!
 Hope is is the very best!
 Preston


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy birthday Jim!! and may you have many more.......


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 11, 2012)

Didn't we just do this last year?? []

 Best wishes, Jimbo!!


----------



## justanolddigger (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday, I hope you get all your bottle wishes today....Bill


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 11, 2012)

happy Birthday! I hope you find a dump full of Patersons []


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks PJ, Andy, Charlie, Bill & Mike....I have had the greatest luck in the last month or two leading up to today and I have another big deal in the works for Shupp's Grove so maybe all these well wishes will let the good times continue to roll.

 Charlie, I hope you and I are wishing each other Happy Birthday for many years to come buddy, that goes for the rest of you as well!!!![]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 11, 2012)

What everyone else said Jim. Now go dig a hole somewhere in the 10-20 foot range and tell us how you did. There's still daylight! []


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2012)

I have to go have dinner with the family Eric, maybe tomorrow...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy B Day E I hope you are as excited as you look in this pic.[8D][8D]

 Sorry Chuck had to steal the head  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2012)

Here are a few more for the birthday boy[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2012)

Makes ya feel young Don't it ?[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Happy B Day E I hope you are as excited as you look in this pic.[8D][8D]
> 
> Sorry Chuck had to steal the head  []


 That's the outfit I have on right now Rick, are you hiding in my office taking pics???

 Thanks...[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Makes ya feel young Don't it ?[]


 ROFLLLL


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 11, 2012)

> That's the outfit I have on right now Rick, are you hiding in my office taking pics???


Just where are you going to dinner? No worry, I won't show up with a camera.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jim thanks for keeping the forum as busy as you do.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy birthday from one Jim to another!  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lmao[]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy birthday Jim[]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy birthday Mr. Jim!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 11, 2012)

Jim,....I can still remember when you fiirst showed up around here! Happy Birthday to you,...and I hope your good luck continues.


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2012)

Eric I went to have dinner with my sister, bro-in-law and nieces...I'm home early because they're having a sleepover...Chocolate Mousse Cake was the topper to a great day...

 Thanks to the rest of you for the kind words, I love it here...[]


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 11, 2012)

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Kevin..


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Ryan...[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy birthday E. May you get some wonderful bottles in the coming year.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Bob, you too!![]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 12, 2012)

Glad you had a great day Mr. Paterson Bottle Man!

 PD


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy B-Day.  What could we possibly get you...  Got the first printing of Mat's book.  What else could you possibly need?[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Happy B-Day.  What could we possibly get you...  Got the first printing of Mat's book.  What else could you possibly need?[]


 The birthday wishes are enough...[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm late but hope ya had a good one!

 ~Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How old are ya E?  38 punches in the arm?  40?  how many [8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2012)

48 Rick...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 48 Rick...[]


 

 ooooooh Thats gonna hurt man [:-]


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't Taze Me Bro!!!  LOL[8D]


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey Jim, happy birthday ~ sorry I missed it, but have been travelling & away from civilization !


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 15, 2012)

have a great bithday jim.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Hey Jim, happy birthday ~ sorry I missed it, but have been travelling & away from civilization !


 

 The best place to be []


----------



## ajohn (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy belated Jim!! Anthony-J.


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Dale, Gordon and AJ...[]


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 16, 2012)

It looks I was late. Happy birthday!


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Mike...[]


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy B-Day Jim![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy birthday Jim!


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Sharon & Taylor, only 51 weeks until the next one...[8D]


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2012)

Jim,
 Sorry this birthday greeting is so late.
 Long story....I hit my head, got a black eye 
 and was not feeling great ~
 Glad u had a wonderful day ~
 You deserved the best birthday in every way ~
 Have a Great weekend ~ []
 ps: still trying to resize the seltzer pic to post
 for you. I think I lost how to do it when I hit my 
 head. []
 star ~


----------



## epackage (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Jim,
> Sorry this birthday greeting is so late.
> ...


 Thank You Star, sorry to hear about your head, feel better darlin'...[]


----------

